# A6 Allroad 3.0 tdi fumes



## mhobson (Aug 23, 2019)

Hello, For a long time my car has suffered from crankcase fumes coming into the car via the A/C. Not all the time just now and then. I can find no issues with the engine the EGR seems to be running fine and I have put an extra sealing strip along the inside of the bonnet (hood in US), but I have not stopped it. It only happens now and then I may drive for several days with no issue and then it may happen several times in succession, normally when I am slowing to turn or stop at a junction. I wonder if the plenum chamber drains may not be sealing against incoming pressure and the fumes are coming in by that route. Is this possible, is it reasonably easy to find out and test them, are replacements readily available? Most of the posts I have read in respect of plenum chambers refer to water leaking into the footwell, despite my car being parked outside for the last 8 years, this has never been an issue. I look forward to hearing from anyone who has suffered and /or solved this fault, Thanks, Michael


----------

